# Hated appliances you have purchased



## charlotta (Aug 12, 2015)

i HAVE PURCHASED 2 APPLIANCES THAT I Hate: It is hard for me to know which one I hate the most- the ceramic stove top or my refridgerator that requires me to change the filter every 6 weeks.  I am so grateful that my old no frills Maytag washer and dryer is still working.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2015)

Charlotte,  You don't HAVE to change the filter every 6 weeks.  Only if the waiter/ice cubes develop an
undesirable taste/odor.  I've left mine almost a year  with no bad results.
Besides, they're SO expensive depending on the make.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't change it until the ice starts tasting bad.  I don't use the water.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

For me it was my small lightweight (but expensive) Oreck XL vacuum cleaner.  I bought it because it was touted to be both lightweight and strong cleaning ability...and it came with a free hand held portable vacuum, made it hard to resist. 

 Well, the vacuum cleaner not only performed no better than a carpet sweeper, probably due to it's light weight, but it also burned out belts very frequently.  I don't even vacuum that much, but when I smelled rubber and it got to the point where I had to put a new belt on it (several times), I really was fed up.  I called and complained, but it did me no good. 

 It sits for years now in my basement, rarely used if ever.   I still use my old heavy bagged Hoover Elite, although it's about to die on me.  The portable that came with the Oreck is being used more frequently, to clean up in the room with the cat litter box, camper, and for odd tight spaces.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 12, 2015)

My refrigerator.  The freezer section runs down so low that you have to stoop over to see what's in the cooling section.  I guess in a nutshell, it's just too short.  I'm only 5'5".  Nothing obstructing a taller one, so it's really my fault for not thinking of that when I bought it. Maybe I'll try one with the freezer on the bottom next time, if they still make them then.  Surely don't need a side-by-side.

Vacuum cleaners, too.   I've gone through several.  Prefer a cannister type.  They are hard to find.  None seems to have enough suction.  Had an old GE but it finally died at a very old age, probably 95 in people years.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 12, 2015)

A Vacuum cleaner(bagless), it was cheap by today's standards($50) but not having a bag means you get to revisit the furballs and dust bunnies yuh sucked up with it.     Also, the exhust is poorly positioned- tends to blow towards the area you're trying to vacuum.  <sigh>


----------



## imp (Aug 12, 2015)

*Ceramic Cooktop?*

Everyone, myself included, has mostly preferred a gas kitchen stove. My ex- back in the early '70s demanded a "Corning Cooktop" in our new house, and got it. It was white; the heated area turned yellow when hot. That took a VERY long time.

Jump forward to now: we just bought and installed a ceramic, an Amana. Not kidding when I say it heats almost, but not quite, as quickly as a flame. It is black, and quickly heats with a glowing red flame-like element visible within the ceramic top. Today's technology, I see, is far better. The element is run much hotter than the early design, but is made to cycle in such a way that it cannot overheat. IOW, it gets much hotter than the old design. We are most happy with it, especially in view of it's having aided, along with an electric dryer and electric heating elements in our furnace, in getting rid of the 200-gallon propane tank out back!    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> A Vacuum cleaner(bagless), it was cheap by today's standards($50) but not having a bag means you get to revisit the furballs and dust bunnies yuh sucked up with it.     Also, the exhust is poorly positioned- tends to blow towards the area you're trying to vacuum.  <sigh>



I really hate the bagless, only tried on for a day and returned it to the store.  It was a monster that you had to wrestle with just to maneuver it around, and I'm a pretty strong person.  Like you say, once I realized I had to empty the canister, and thought it would be neat enough to put it in my kitchen trash can, I realized that the dust was once again floating all over in the air and dropping to the floor and on me. 

 I told my husband that if my old bagged Hoover dies and there are no bagged vacuums available in the stores anymore, I would consider buying a refurbished one from a used appliance store.  And believe me, I'm not thrilled about using a vacuum that someone else already owned, but that's how much I hate the bagless.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 13, 2015)

I've tried many different toasters over the years, both expensive and "economy".  I've yet to find one that gets the toast crispy but not burnt and toasts the bread evenly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 13, 2015)

We've bought countless toasters, expensive and cheap. The one we've used for the past 5 or 6 years was about £6 and does pretty well except it doesn't toast perfectly evenly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 13, 2015)

I love bagless vacuums! Ours is a Dyson.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a bagless vacuum I love.  Though I hate dragging a vacuum around.  Dream of having a central vacuum system.  Like my pond and waterfall dreams....just dreams. :shucks:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2015)

I hate my refrigerator!!  It makes veggies perspire then freezes them, too.  I turned the temp. down and then the beverages don't get cold enough.  The freezer part is good, though.  I bought a new carpet cleaner and used it one time before it stopped squirting.  I know I should call the mfg. that is after I see if the thing is clogged.  I thought it would be such a good thing to have but rather it is a giant pain!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I love bagless vacuums! Ours is a Dyson.



Dyson is the Best!  in the past, we seemed to need to buy a new vacuum cleaner every 3 or 4 years.  About 12 years ago, we bought a Dyson "Animal", and it has been great.  It does a super job, and hasn't given Any trouble.  About once a year, I take the dust bin out to the shop, and give it a real good cleaning....clear any blocked holes, and wash it real good...and it is just like new, again.  Given the money we used to spend on vacuums, this Dyson has more than paid for itself.  

On the flip side..."ceramic stoves",  One of the daughters and husband bought a high dollar Electrolux stove a couple of years ago.  In the first year, the main control panel went bad, and a few months later, the oven controls quit working.  Both items were covered under warranty, but the repair costs would have been over $1000 had the warranty expired.  They have had to buy an extended warranty to keep from shelling out a fortune if/when it breaks again.  This thing is all "computer" controlled, and parts are ridiculously expensive.  This is one appliance where "Simpler" is certainly better....IMO.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh I can't agree I hate Dysons...made cheaply, parts that fall off at the slightest knock  and all that clogging up of dirt which you can see...

I have a Miele Cat and Dog, had it about 6 or 7 years now...and after years of supposed ''great' cleaners that weren't Dyson included...I could have kissed the ground..(the very clean ground) that the Miele had cleaned when i finally found this one..

We have the same problem with toasters..as you Glinda..never found one that toasts evenly...we paid a lot for this particular toaster which matches all the other appliances in the kitchen.. after reading mixed reviews online  .. it's annoying that it takes ages to just brown one side..should have taken more notice of the negative reviews.!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know anybody that doesn't like their Dyson! My sister has one as well. 

Reminds me it's time to clean the filter.


----------



## merlin (Aug 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I can't agree I hate Dysons...made cheaply, parts that fall off at the slightest knock  and all that clogging up of dirt which you can see...
> 
> I have a Miele Cat and Dog, had it about 6 or 7 years now...and after years of supposed ''great' cleaners that weren't Dyson included...I could have kissed the ground..(the very clean ground) that the Miele had cleaned when i finally found this one..



I agree Holly my daughter Cathy has had two Dysons which she swears by, but they each lasted about 4 years and bits fell off all the time, I bought a Miele 10 years ago and it cleans now like the the day I bought it.



Ameriscot said:


> I don't know anybody that doesn't like their Dyson! My sister has one as well.
> 
> Reminds me it's time to clean the filter.



Its odd Annie everyone I know who has one swears by them, but they always seemed fragile and poorly made to me, the Miele has stood up to a hard life here and shows no signs of wear really.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2015)

merlin said:


> I agree Holly my daughter Cathy has had two Dysons which she swears by, but they each lasted about 4 years and bits fell off all the time, I bought a Miele 10 years ago and it cleans now like the the day I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its odd Annie everyone I know who has one swears by them, but they always seemed fragile and poorly made to me, the Miele has stood up to a hard life here and shows no signs of wear really.



I've never heard of a Miele.


----------

